# FlightyRachel *waves hello*



## FlightyRachel (Oct 9, 2007)

Hiya, I was told I'd be welcome here, despite my less than impressive abs and my lack of hunting skills, so have come to say hello. 

I live in Essex , UK and have been shooting for about 2 years. I have an Olympic style recurve (Hoyt Matrix 32#) and an English longbow. I'm excitedly waiting for my new Hun bow to arrive too! 

I'm a big music fan, keep chickens, raise children and teach 3rd and 4th graders. 

Looking forward to joining in the talk! :wink:


----------



## jms375 (Jul 29, 2007)

Welcome to AT, glad to have you.


----------



## Omega (Jul 5, 2004)

Welcome to AT. There's lots of information here. And nice folks, too.

Quite a few here boast less than impressive abs, too!! :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

:welcome: to AT Rachel.. it is a pleasure to have you hear.. :thumb:

Allow me to show you a path.... :cheers:

The place in question


:rapture:


----------



## lilminnesotangl (Oct 3, 2006)

:welcomesign: to Archery Talk :wave:


----------



## Malcy (Apr 21, 2007)

Hello there my lovely Flighty one :wink:


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Glad to see you on this side of the pond, didn't AIUK ad AT had an exchange programme. Have fun on AT (how could you not?).


----------



## hkymoose (Jul 5, 2007)

Howdy Rachel! I'm Rachel too! lol
Welcome!


----------



## Stargazer (Aug 7, 2006)

Hiya Rachel! Fancy seeing you here hun!:wave3:

Now that's got you guessing, hasn't it?


----------



## pyroarch57 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hiya Rachel, i hang out here too, well, not literally:wink::tongue:


----------



## ladymamba345 (May 23, 2007)

:welcomesign: to Archery Talk. Jump in and have fun...........


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Rachel. Have fun here.


----------



## FlightyRachel (Oct 9, 2007)

Stargazer said:


> Hiya Rachel! Fancy seeing you here hun!:wave3:
> 
> Now that's got you guessing, hasn't it?


You're Thunk! And I claim my 10 shillings!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

FlightyRachel said:


> You're Thunk! And I claim my 10 shillings!


Ahh.. good.. I'll start to learn some alters now... :lol: :tea:


----------



## pl8ime (Aug 22, 2006)

:welcomesign: Welcome to AT!!!!!


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

Howdy!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Stargazer (Aug 7, 2006)

FlightyRachel said:


> You're Thunk! And I claim my 10 shillings!


Awww - you got me bang to rights lady!

Rachel, you're far too young to know anything about shillings! Shall we settle for 50p?


----------



## Field Archer (Dec 9, 2005)

Hello FightyRachel


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

:welcomesign: Hope to see you posting in General Archery or Bowhunting forum soon:wave3:...GSLAM95


----------

